

My Adventures Raising VC - AMA - myexperiences

Briefly, this is my 4th company or so, first time trying to raise capital. We currently have a few employees and do 60k/mo in revenue (profitable). I met with a bunch of VCs over the past few mos trying to boost the company into hyperdrive. We are in a not so sexy part of the consumer internet space. Ask me almost anything. Almost all intros were done by a portfolio company c-level or someone who knew a partner - unless noted.<p>I left out about 10-15 VCs we are currently still speaking to or I can't remember. Currently we have no funds committed to our Series A and looks like we might not be able to raise. Luckily, we are profitable, but growing slower than I'd like.<p>In no particular order:<p>Sean Marsh - Point Judith - No response.<p>Mark Suster - GRP - Very difficult through email - very helpful if you can get in front of him.<p>All of Foundry Group - #1 VC IMO - super helpful even though we aren't in their theme.<p>Alfred Lin (cold email) - Sequoia - Very nice &#38; honest.<p>Charlie O'Donnell (cold email) - First Round Capital - Nice, helpful, busy.<p>David Skok - Matrix - Very nice, responded to all emails promptly.<p>Jon Flint - Polaris - No Response.<p>Jeremy Liew - Lightspeed - Very busy, nice &#38; honest on phone.<p>Tony Conrad - True Ventures - Quick response time, quick no as we weren't in a market he knew.<p>Michelle Goldberg - Ignition - Not friendly at all - maybe we got her on a bad day.<p>Ian Sigalow - Greycroft - Friendly on phone - didn't respond to follow up email.<p>Axel Bichara - Atlas - Very nice even though he knew he wouldn't invest.<p>Patricia Nakache (cold email) - Trinty - Helpful as she could be.<p>Jim Robinson - RRE - No response.
======
BrokerChange
What does your company do?

What would you need the money for that 60k/month could not provide eventually?

~~~
myexperiences
I prefer to stay anonymous as maybe one day we might talk with one of the
above again.

Our goal is $100mm/yr in 6 years - $60k/mo is very very tiny compared to that
goal. The $ we were trying to raise would be to hire a much larger team and
scale out. So instead of hiring 30 right away, we are now hiring 1 or so a
month.

